# New Xpress H51 115hp Suzuki $16,500.00



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

I have 2 left same style and Camo spray liner..


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

*Options*


*H51 Standard Features*​


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Very pretty. They sure are making it hard for people to enjoy running a decent size rig. At that rate, to replace my 200 on my skeeter; it would run around, $28,700.00.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Timberleg, 

Thinking of selling my 18' xpress CCHD with a 90 4 stroke. What are those selling for new now days?


----------

